# Stabilizers?



## husbandofone (Nov 28, 2012)

First off hello, I'm new to archery talk and honestly new to archery which I am quickly falling in love with. Earlier this year I bought a bowtech assassin and love it. No, I don't care if you're a Matthews snob, or if you think the sun rises and sets according to hoyt. I purchased the bow that felt best to me and that I could afford. That being said I have several questions one if which being about stabilizers. What are the advantages of buying different ones other than the one that came with my bow? Honestly I'm not even sure of their function. Do they just absorb recoil? What benefits would I gain and how do I go about choosing the right one? Any help is more than appreciated and I look forward to hanging around and soaking up knowledge and sharing stories. Thanks y'all.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It depends on what you plan to do with archery. Different stabilizers for different activities.

Hunting, you don't absolutely need a stabilizer. However, if you have the right quick disconnect you can use the stabilizer as a handle. Hunting stabilizers function mostly as shock absorbers. Parallel limb bows such as the Assassin don't have much shock or vibration, so they can easily be shot without them.

If you plan on target archery, a longer stabilizer can give you a steadier hold on the target. The stabilizer setup you choose will depend on the class in which you plan to compete. Target stabilizers provide some shock absorption, but they are primarily for steadiness during shot execution. Archers shooting the unlimited class can easily hang $500 worth of stabilizers on their bow. Most are in the $75 to $150 range. It's a matter of trial & error finding the optimum stabilizer arrangement for each archer.

Does this answer your question?

Allen


----------



## husbandofone (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah it sure did, alot. I wouldn't minds target shooting for fun but the primary use of my bow is hunting. Next year I hope to take a black bear.


----------

